
Apple hits all-time high on news of Buffett buying 75M shares - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/04/apple-aapl-stock-warren-buffett-is-keeping-shares-above-water.html
======
macawfish
I'm gonna have to disagree with Warren Buffet on this one.

~~~
Forge36
I'd like to disagree with him, however his track record shows he's much better
at this than me. He also has a history of going long.

What do we know about Apple which would make them a bad investment/worse
investment over another company?

~~~
macawfish
Honestly, you might be right, especially in that having Warren Buffet as an
investor could actually give Apple some long term wisdom. And Apple probably
has some growth in it still.

But I do have some credentials here. My track record is having told my mom to
buy AAPL in 1998 before the iMac even came out :p

She didn't listen because her financial adviser thought it was too risky!

But as a kid, I understood the market and recognized it was undervalued.

My hunch now is that Apple's recent direction has been utter trash garbage.
And the culture that made Apple what it was is dwindling fast. They're getting
pretty close to "sell high" and will have some major reckoning to do before
they get back on track.

 _edit_ : Seriously, look at this video about the butterfly switch keyboard:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgc69MAdYE0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgc69MAdYE0)

~~~
earenndil
> My track record is having told my mom to buy AAPL in 1998 before the iMac
> even came out :p

So...you _guessed_ that a company would get much bigger later on and that
_one_ company did? That's not much of a track record. Warren buffet does have
a track record. He's done this not once, but dozens of times. And his billions
speak for themselves, where are yours?

~~~
macawfish
That's why I wrote ":p", I'm teasing! I was 12.

I stand by my opinion though. Apple is losing touch.

~~~
earenndil
Ah ok, I must have missed it, sometimes hard to tell over the internet. And,
FWIW, I would agree with you, except I find it hard to believe that as many
people as are invested in apple, with all the money they have, are so stupid
to throw it away.

